#   >   -  ! >   >        Chili Group   - !
* !
**
 " "
    " -"
 

 "Chili group
_________________________________________________

 Trattoria Chili Pizza  Chili group 
      .

-   !


11   ()  13-00


Trattoria Chili Pizza,  "",  27\39


 89118261372






 10 . 



 .
__________________________________________________  _____________

 ,   01  2016     :





 1  2016                .



*

----------

- 26.01


1-3 
4 Anastassia-S
5-6 Lidusha
7-8  
9-10 
11 

:

 

Surikova



- 

vasi

 77

 

Muskat33

----------


## Kyzia

:1:

----------


## @

)

----------

> )


, ,       latkova@osobyipeterburg.com

----------


## nanyusha

. 
.

----------

> . 
> .


    . 
 ?
latkova@osobyipeterburg.com    !

----------


## nanyusha

> . 
>  ?
> latkova@osobyipeterburg.com    !


       .  .

----------

> .  .


 . .

  !

----------


## nanyusha

> . .
> 
>   !


.

----------

